# Insurance & Registration Question



## srace (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and want to start driving for Uber. The vehicle I am going to use is registered and insured in my husband's name. Is that acceptable by Iber if I am listed on his insurance or do we have to change it over so it is registered and insured in my name?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

As long as your name is on the insurance, you'll be good.
It's ok if it's registered under his name.


----------



## srace (Jul 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> As long as your name is on the insurance, you'll be good.
> It's ok if it's registered under his name.


Thank you for replying. I was hoping that would be acceptable!


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

srace said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and want to start driving for Uber. The vehicle I am going to use is registered and insured in my husband's name. Is that acceptable by Iber if I am listed on his insurance or do we have to change it over so it is registered and insured in my name?


Unless you are doing Uber Eats only, you should check with your insurance carrier to see if Rideshare is covered. Dont just tell them what you are doing, first ask if they cover it. If they dont, you need to look into getting a policy that will cover Ridesharing. There are many horror stories in the forums about drivers who found out AFTER they were involved in an accident, that not only does their personal policy not cover them, the company will drop them as well. You probably know that Uber and Lyft provide coverage, but Uber has a 1K and Lyft a 2.5K deductible, so please save yourself some aggravation before you start driving.

And if it works out and you do start driving, welcome! Read these forums thoroughly before you head out to find out what its really like out there.


----------



## srace (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you for the info, I'll definitely look into that.


----------

